# Driveway find



## Joshparshey (Feb 5, 2021)

Was digging a driveway  found this insulator   ( w brookfield 45cliff st n.y.)  but the bottle no markings  can anyone help me out what kind of bottle this is .


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 6, 2021)

Joshparshey said:


> Was digging a driveway  found this insulator   ( w brookfield 45cliff st n.y.)  but the bottle no markings  can anyone help me out what kind of bottle this is .


 possibly be a medicine or a food bottle guarantee there's more of them in that driveway may have ran across the privy or a cistern or a trash pit if the driveway is not done dig a probe hole in the area where you found that bottle and can possibly B more of them. the bottle seems to look like it's non machine which means it can possibly be in 1890s


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks like a shoe polish bottle perhaps.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 6, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like a shoe polish bottle perhaps.


I think he's right I do agree on that possibly be one


----------



## Joshparshey (Feb 8, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I think he's right I do agree on that possibly be one


That makes sense there was some black hard debris inside of it


----------



## Shades of History (Feb 9, 2021)

Basic late 1800's BIM(blown in mold) bottle. Most likely a medicine bottle. Nice clean and attractive specimen. I'm no expert on insulators, but the era should not be too far off from the bottle. Really cool and interesting finds just digging a driveway, I normally need to visit an antique shop or go on eBay to find decent 19th century bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 9, 2021)

Why were you digging a Driveway?


----------



## Joshparshey (Feb 15, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Why were you digging a Driveway?


Cause I do foundations a cement work and a customer wanted a new driveway


----------

